# Announcing Excel User Conference!



## BobUmlas (Nov 30, 2011)

*Attend excel conference!*

Please check out http://www.bobsexceluserconference.com for information about a 2-day Excel conference in Atlantic City on March 29-30, 2012.
If you sign up because you saw the message here, let me know and I'll extend the early bird registration to Dec. 15! Saving $150)
(This message approved by Bill Jelen)


----------



## BobUmlas (Dec 1, 2011)

see this link for details
http://www.bobsexceluserconference.com

(approved by Bill Jelen)


----------



## Derek Brown (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Excel User Comference!*

Hello Bob,
Just letting you know that the link crashes Internet Explorer 9 on my PC (running Windows 7) but it works OK in Firefox. However, may just be my PC - tried it a few times over 2 days.
Love your book "Excel Outside the Box" - downloaded the eBook from MrExcel Store but disappointed that AmazonUK will not have the print version until next April. Postage too high for getting it shipped from the USA.


----------



## BobUmlas (Dec 5, 2011)

Try putting the link directly into the browser as the URL instead of clicking the link -- the link works fine for me.


----------



## Derek Brown (Dec 5, 2011)

No difference, Bob - it still crashes on my PC (Windows 7 and IE9).
I tried it at work today, using Windows 7 and IE8, without any problem.
I have noticed that some other sites also don't work well on my PC which is why I also have Firefox installed.


----------



## BobUmlas (Dec 5, 2011)

So, are you coming to the conference?


----------



## Derek Brown (Dec 5, 2011)

No, it is a bit too far for me to travel from the UK.
I followed the link out of interest and also to see if there was any mention of a future 'Webinar'.


----------



## BobUmlas (Dec 8, 2011)

I have no record of your having registered


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 8, 2011)

BobUmlas said:


> I have no record of your having registered



The post Bob refers to has been removed (as spam).


----------



## BobUmlas (Dec 8, 2011)

no; unspam it, please -- approved by Bill Jelen


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 8, 2011)

I didn't mean your thread Bob 

I meant the chap you were telling didn't appear on the register.

Your thread is fine Bob.  I only wish I could attend.


----------

